# Good Break Barrel Rifles? Avenger 1100?



## KainBullet (Apr 6, 2010)

:spam:


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

Take a good look at the RWS 34 models. The 34 Panther comes with a black synthetic stock. If you go to http://www.umarexusa.com and check you can often find them for sale as Refurbished rifles for under $150. They are rock solid, have good power and you will probably have it to will to your grandchildren. http://airgunsofarizona.com/ has a decent price on it. http://www.pyramydair.com/p/rws-34-pant ... ifle.shtml Another decent price.

http://www.gatewaytoairguns.com/airguns ... .asp?fid=7 This is the 'for sale' section of one of the good forums for air rifles. A good place to look for rifles as well as information.

http://www.pyramydair.com/video/ will get you to online video reviews of air rifles. Take a look and see what an experienced shooter has to say in testing. Not perfect but worth the time to check out.

Another great option is the Tech Force 89. http://www.compasseco.com/tech-force-co ... -1713.html
This one is inexpensive and shoots well. Very good quality, especially for the price. If you look at the coyote I shot(photo on these forums) the rifle in the shot is a Tech Force 89 in .22 Calibre.

http://www.americanairgunhunter.com/airgun_hunter.html This website will help a bit with knowledge which will save you a lot of money going forward. Don't get too excited about 1100fps... it is with lightweight pellets you will never shoot because they can harm the spring in the rifle. Get excited about real world accuracy. All the power in the world is useless if you miss what you shoot at. The only thing I can think of that accuracy doesn't matter in shooting is my shooting at blackbirds. Where I am in North Dakota they flock by the thousands and decimate sunflower fields. Cost the farmers a ton of money. Just shooting into the group on the sunflowers, even if you don't hit any, causes them to fly off and feed somewhere else. But... it is nice to hot what you aim at.

http://www.airgunarena.com/index.php/Am ... gun_Hunter This blog topic covers well the tradeoff between accuracy and power. Chapman is a hunter and experienced at it. Some solid information to digest.

Good luck in your search. Buying one really good Air Rifle now will save you a small fortune over the next few years. Having a good one that is very accurate as well as with good power means more one shot kills.


----------



## KainBullet (Apr 6, 2010)

ghgf


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Forget 350. It's not an easy gun to shoot accurately due to its hold-sensitivity. It takes time and patience. I'd also suggest RWS-34 if you are on the budget. Get it in .22


----------



## KainBullet (Apr 6, 2010)

vhjk


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

It is interesting to read of the 350 magnums and problems shooting them. I have friends who have them and they complain about it also. We traded for one in .177 and it shoots easy, clean and with power. Very nice to use. Two friends with 350 maganums have shot it and can't believe how easily it shoots. Might have been tuned before we got it, don't know.

All I know who have RWS 34 models really like them.

You might check the used/resale pages and look at a RWS48. One powerhouse. Ours shoots very well. Have had it since the mid 80's and it has done well all this time. Had it 'turbo tuned' last year an it is even better. Smoother all the way around. If you find one on the used market within your price range it would be worth looking at. A side cocking rifle, not a break barrel.

Good luck as you go forward.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

There are no problems shooting 350s. Being a long stroke, relatevely light springer, it is a lot more hold-sensitive than other springers of the same energy level, especially those of much higher quality. When someone say his 350 shoots great, fine. But how great? Sub 1 inch at 50 yards AND consistently? I don't think so...but that's what other springers do: AATX200, HW50S, HW95, HW97K, and few others. RWS350 is not even in the same leage...


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

See my post on AofA selling the Panther Pro package for $199. One nice shooter at a price more than worth it.


----------

